# Light kit part number for hs624 help



## winginit (Dec 10, 2011)

What light kit fits the hs624 pull start . Has tracks . Are the light kits all the same, what one fits? Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not the Honda expert but this seems to be the part number.

https://www.google.com/#q=06350-767-100AH










I'd be tempted to go with a DIY LED flood setup. - > http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html

.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Leds*

Why dont you just get a wide range Led,much cheaper then buying stock lights and bracket,they are dull anyway, in Canada these led lighta I bought at truck parts shop $59 each, nice and bright, no you dont need any rectifiers,they dont flicker, with or with out electric start or battery,


----------

